# Maritime Ships Database (Offline)



## marinetests (Mar 21, 2011)

http://www.msd.googleload.net/download.html

Maritime Ships Database is a ship database covering engine driven ships since the invention of steam engines. Added to present coverage of present world fleet details as well as ships on order, Maritime Ships Database is adding ships of the past for the purpose of complete coverage of analyses of ships and their players over the past 150 years. Covering more than 57 000 ships and offshore rigs as well as ships on order, Maritime Ships Database is offering its customers a unique tool for fast access to market segments by professional used ship types. 

An open offered mathematical model is offering the user a theoretical way of measuring ship values linked to market activity at any time. This is making it possible to measure fleet values of any size from owner fleets to national fleets by ethnical origin or address.


----------



## UDeA (Dec 10, 2010)

Sounds interesting but do you know something on wether it´s safe to download their stuff ?


----------



## xchopsr (Dec 29, 2010)

downloaded and tested.. its safe 45.8mb download


----------



## Bjorne (Dec 26, 2008)

*Safe to download?*

My Norton 360 refuse to accept this download.
BR
Bjorne


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

Bjorne said:


> My Norton 360 refuse to accept this download.
> BR
> Bjorne


I couldn't download the program with my vista machine that uses IE9 and Norton Security Suite, but my XP laptop with Google Chrome and the same version of Norton Security Suite did not see the program has a treat. 

Joe


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

I've just tried to email MSD at the address given ([email protected]) but the message was returned. "Mail Delivery Failed".


----------

